# Greasy Calm this morning



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

The pass was greasy calm this morning as I came into work this morning. Calm enough, that I could've seen a fish fart if they were out there, nada, but looks like it's gonna be a beautiful. Yesterday there were some fish active on the surface on the inside of the pass, on the last bouys coming out of dog island by NAS.

L8, Harry


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *CaptHarry (2/18/2010)*The pass was greasy calm this morning as I came into work this morning. Calm enough, that I could've seen a fish fart if they were out there, nada, but looks like it's gonna be a beautiful. Yesterday there were some fish active on the surface on the inside of the pass, on the last bouys coming out of dog island by NAS.
> 
> L8, Harry


I am sitting here right now looking at the water and how calm it is. I wanted to get out there either today or tomorrow. But other engagements are keeping me from doing so. It's killing me. My gills are so dry right now. I need some salt water therapy bad.


----------

